# Looking for input on a New Hunting Sight



## jordantoney8 (Nov 9, 2010)

i do not know about how many sights they have that have 3 or less pins but i absolutely love my Montana Black Gold sight. i have the 4 pin flashpoint HD and its amazing. great construction, durable, and the pins are INSANELY bright, not including how advanced their technology is with the PhotoChromatic Technology. check them out 

http://www.blackgoldsights.com/Default.aspx


----------



## DesertDude48 (Aug 23, 2007)

schaffer......


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Montana Black Gold sights are awesome, I have a five pin set up (Flashpoint Redzone HD) on my 3D bow (Monster 7) they've got bright pins, are very tough and HIGHLY adjustable. For my hunting set up (Z7 Xtreme) I like simple sight's so that I don't have to think much about which pin. I've put a Vital Gear Camelback pendulum on a sliding mount so that I can use it as a pendulum or single pin slider. These are very tough with very bright pins.


----------



## mdrdlee (Jun 11, 2005)

I personally like the Hogg-It from Spot-Hogg. The wrap with a light really works well. Very durable and very easy to adjust. I have three of them.


----------

